# Schnurstärke Daiwa Saltist 5000



## flo1980 (31. Oktober 2018)

Servus Leute,

eine kurze Frage zu Eurer Einschätzung: Ich habe mir die Shimano Beastmaker Shore Boat Reiserute in Kombi mit der Daiwa Saltist 5000 zugelegt. Ich möchte sie v.a. für das etwas schwerere Spinnfischen von der Küste (z.B. Kanaren, Australien, evtl. Mittelamerika/Florida) benutzen. Als Schnur mag ich die Daiwa J Braid sehr gerne.
Schwanke gerade zwischen der 0,24er (18kg) und der 0,28er (26,5kg - das entspricht wohl den 30lbs). Quasi Tragkraft vs. mehr Schnur auf der Rolle. Was würden denn die Pros unter den Meeresspinnfischern dazu sagen? Wobei mir klar ist, dass Durchmesser & angegebene Tragkraft irgendwo nicht ganz realistische Werte sind.

Vielen Dank für Tipps & Anregungen!
Flo.


----------



## Marco74 (1. November 2018)

Wenn du eine Rolle für die Reviere holen willst: Hol dir ne 2. Spule
Für die Kanaren und Florida würde ich die geringere Stärke holen, fürs Boot bzw andere Reviere eine Stärke höher.
Das ist bestimmt nicht das, was du hören wolltest, wäre aber bei einer Rolle mein Ratschlag.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2018)

flo1980 schrieb:


> Wobei mir klar ist, dass Durchmesser & angegebene Tragkraft irgendwo nicht ganz realistische Werte sind.


Ich kann dir zu der Rolle nur sagen, dass du nicht damit rechnen solltest solche kg-Angaben über die Rolle (Kunststoff-Skelett-Rotor) oder Rollenbremse nutzen zu können.

D.h. dickere Schnur oberhalb realer max.15kg Knotentragkraft ist nur noch etwas gegen das Anschubbern an Hindernissen, eben so wie die Welsangler das handhaben.


----------



## flo1980 (3. November 2018)

Über die 2 Spulen hab ich eh schon nachgedacht. Ich werd sie erst mal mit der 24er vollmachen & in heimischen Gefilden testen. Ich denke mehr & etwas dünnere Schnur ergibt wiederum ein bissl mehr Wurfweite und falls ein Fisch lange Fluchten macht etwas mehr Reserve. Gegen das "Anschubbern" würde ich sowieso ein relativ starkes FC-Vorfach vorschalten. Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. November 2018)

Die Frage ist doch eher Auf welche Fische du wie angelst. Sehe es gerade auf Madeira. Hier Fischen sie 0.24 geflochtene und 0.60 fc auf AJ‘s mit 30kg+ weil das Wasser tief ist und die Fische Platz zum flüchten haben das du nicht so starke Bremseinstellung Fischen musst wie wo anderst, wo du den Fisch im jeden Preis stoppen musst. Es kommt immer auf die Gegebenheiten vor Ort an.


----------



## warrior (16. November 2018)

Hallo,
auf die 5000er bekommst du mehr als 350m-0,28er J Braid drauf. Wofür? 
Meine J Braid flog im Urlaub von der Rolle, sie nimmt zu viel Wasser auf. Durch die Salzkristalle kommst es bei starker Belastung zu Reibung, hatte dadurch mehrfach Fischverluste.
Hole dir die Daiwa EVO, die nimmt kaum Wasser auf.
FC Leader hat recht wenig Dehnung, nimm lieber ein gutes Shock Leader (z.B. YGK, Fisherman, Varivas oder in dünnem Durchmesser ist das Gamakasu Shock Leader auch sehr gut)


----------



## dieangeln (26. April 2019)

Schaumal auf youtube da ist einiges über die Kanaren z.B Haramis Kalfar.

VG Dietmar


----------

